# programador c/c++



## fab (Ago 9, 2006)

holas, gracias de ntemano a quien m responda,... bueno, quisiera programar pics pero en c o c++, no se si alguien sabe de algun programador bueno  , creo q hay uno que pasa el codigo assembler tal q se puede verificar en el mplab, pero no se.. en fin, gracias


----------



## leo_programer (Ago 9, 2006)

de nada, yo particularmente le recomiendo el PicC Compiler, es el que yo uso, quisiera postear la version pcm(que es para los pic 16xxxxxxx) de gama media, pues a mi me la dieron sin ningun problema, entonces supongo que en algun lado en internet se puede conseguir gratis, pero es demasiado grande, este compilador es de la compañia ccs, tambien quisiera mandarle el manual para que sepa cuales son sus funciones, pero tambien es igual de grande, eso si, no hace lo que ud quiere que haga que es pasarlo a ensamblador y revisarlo en mplab, pero si puede trabajar desde mplab añadiendolo como compilador, me avisa cualquier cosa, cuidese...


----------



## wfox (Ago 9, 2006)

Pero, el PicC Compiler es solo para C o tambien se puede usar C++?


----------



## leo_programer (Ago 10, 2006)

solo c, le intenter meter cosas caracterisiticas de c++ pero no me compilaba, me mostraba error, ahi si pailas, pero no es nada que no se pueda resolver


----------



## fab (Ago 24, 2006)

holas, pues tngo el picc, q creo es de CCS, pero encontre un ejemplo para la transmision USB, pero el dichoso se ejcuta con el c18 de microchip, y pues, lo baje, pero no puedo instalarlo, me da error,  y no se, alguien podria decrime como s instala o eso poq quisiera probar ese codigo, q ya esta listo  ops:  pero no puedo


----------



## sromeros (Sep 7, 2006)

si ya tienes el codigo solo necesitas compilarlo, si dices que es compatible con C18, 

ahora bien este codigo es para ser grabado el microcontrolador 18f4550?  si esto es correcto puedes establecer comunicacion con la PC por medio de USB( deberas hacer una tarjeta, pero eso es facil, despues te envio el diagrama)

Ahora lo que necesitas es comprobar si deberas sirve el programa, para esto deberas bajarte el C18 compiler desde la pagina de internet de maicrochip www.microchip.com, previamente deberas tener instalado el MPLAB 7.1 (el mas reciente) en tu maquina, instalas el C18 de manera normal (siguiendo el proceso tipico cuando instalas un programa).

Al termino de este proceso    procedemos a compilar el programa, creas un nuevo projeto y a este le agragas lo que tienes ( espero me entiendas hasta aqui)

una ves realizado eso , en la barra de menu, hay una opcion que dice ¡¡¡¡  ya no me acuerdo como se llama   debugger o configure , hace tiempo que lo hice, dejame lo recuerdo, y enseguida te escribo. El chite que en una de estas opciones se habre una donde elegimos el compilador a utilizar, por defaul el MPLAB viene configuado para trabajar con archivos.asm , en esta opcion elegimos la que diga C18 le das aceptar y ahora si ¡¡¡  cuando le des "compiler" "rum" ,se empezara a compilar el prgrama, indicandote en su caso lo errores en este.

Ojala te haya ayudado en algo y si tienes alguna duda solo escribe , a ver si me puedes decir donde sacaste ese codigo, ami me interesa trabajar con USB ,igual , y sacamos el projecto juntos


----------



## maunix (Sep 7, 2006)

wfox dijo:
			
		

> Pero, el PicC Compiler es solo para C o tambien se puede usar C++?



El concepto de objetos de c++ no aplica a aplicaciones de microcontroladores, al menos no en los más pequeños.

Tal vez en alguno muuuuy potente tenga sentido, pero hasta ahora no he visto ningún compilador c++ .  Estoy pensando en que tal vez podría usarse un gcc para linux en un micro ARM-9 pero es algo muy tirado de los pelos.

Lo básico y fundamental es comprender que en los circuitos con pocos recursos el concepto de objeto no aplica, sencillamente porque la forma de programar es diferente para ahorrar recursos.

La POO ahorra tiempo de desarrollo cuando se tiene muchos objetos pero no ahorra espacio en memoria ni en código generado.

Saludos


----------



## eljoseeee (Oct 23, 2006)

hola a todos,

Un entorno que permite compilar,.... y cargar microcontroladores de motorola ( ahora frescale) es el codewarrior. Este entorno si permite porgramar en C++. Pero como han dicho alguien antes no se muy bien la utilidad de programar asi un uC.

Un salñudo


----------



## electrik77 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hola que tal, mira, un muy buen compilador de c para pic es el PCW de   CCS....salu2


----------



## Darukur (Ago 4, 2007)

Hay excelentes compiladores, dependiendo de la familia de microcontroladores PIC:

-Para cores PIC10, PIC12 y PIC 16 te recomiendo como lo mejor el Hitech PICC (van por la version 9.60)

-Para cores PIC 18 podes optar entre el C18 de Microchip o el Hitech PICC18 (dependiendo del modelo de memoria que quieras usar o de la aplicacion especifica.
El PICC18 de Hitech es excelente en eficiencia de codigo y velocidad pero el C18 es mas completo en su modelo, por ejemplo tiene manejo de STACK por soft que le permite reentrancia, manejo de RTOS potentes como el uCOSII o el FreeRTOS.

Para cores como el DSPIC/DSPIC33 o el PIC24 te recomiendo de lleno el C30 de Microchip ya que esta basado en el GCC.
Es eficiente y potente.

Saludos espero que sirva


----------



## edwingra (Sep 20, 2010)

sromeros dijo:


> si ya tienes el codigo solo necesitas compilarlo, si dices que es compatible con C18,
> 
> ahora bien este codigo es para ser grabado el microcontrolador 18f4550?  si esto es correcto puedes establecer comunicacion con la PC por medio de USB( deberas hacer una tarjeta, pero eso es facil, despues te envio el diagrama)



hola
estoy trabajando el pic 18f4550 y no he podido configurar bn el modulo usb si me puedes hacer el favor de ayudarme, si tienes un codigo o un diagrama de la tarjeta te agradesco


----------

